# Information & Advice - Lip



## LBendelow (Aug 26, 2014)

Hello

Iâ€™m looking for any information anyone can give regarding the below pocket watch I was given as a present; itâ€™s a LIP Type Militaire, is in working order and seems to keep good time. I canâ€™t find a serial number on the movement and have no information on its age or history.

In addition I was wondering if itâ€™s possible (or worth) restoring the face, as it seems to have been repainted at some point underneath the #1 and re-adding the #13 in a rather â€˜sloppyâ€™ manner.

Many thanks in advance

Lawrence


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

The dial restoration costs wont be cheap, you'd probably be better off buying another "project" watch with a good dial, and making a good watch from the 2 projects.

Keep an eye on Ebay France - and something like this may crop up

http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Rare-Montre-Savonnette-Militaire-LIP-Cadran-24H-vers-1910-/261500783746?pt=FR_BijouxMontres_Montres_Classiques&hash=item3ce2a94c82


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Welcome to the Watch Forum LBendelow; good to have another new member and one who already has the technique of posting photographs sewn up.

Antique pocket watches are not generally my thing in terms of collecting, but the name LIP did raise a light or two in my watch memory bank. I therefore did a little research to start you off and I would recommend that you first go to the following website: lip.fr/en/history/#

It would seem that my encounters with Lip watches have been with more modern quartz examples, but the company has a long history, well-encompassing the pocket watch era, and by contacting the company yourself, you may well obtain the answers you are looking for.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link AW, interesting reading. My favourite - LIP Mythic white - right up my street......

Mike


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dobra said:


> Thanks for the link AW, interesting reading. My favourite - LIP Mythic white - right up my street......
> 
> Mike


It is interesting that the site quotes "The first electric watch in the world is a LIP" although it doesn't go on sale until December 1958. Elgin is usually quoted as the company that first started research into electric watches and did partner with LIP at some point. But Hamilton were the first to the market in 1957.

Scan of a letter I have:


----------



## LBendelow (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks for the advice so far everyone, really appreciated. I'll take a look at the link AW and see what else I can find from there and check out other place for parts as you suggest BBB.

My wife found it in one of the Paris flea markets during a recent weekend away, I really like wearing it, a complete change from my normal TAG Aquaracer...


----------



## LBendelow (Aug 26, 2014)

.


----------

